# Clipping toenails.



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Note the red line in this picture, the line shows where you can trim the nails up to, if it is clipped any higher than the picture shows you will take a chance on quicking the nail wich will cause the nail to bleed. If you cut into the quick, the toenail will bleed, you can use dry flour to stop the bleeding, just apply it dry to the end of the toenail.


----------

